# what rubber cleaner do you use



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

as the title suggests...

what do you use to clean the rubber around the windows and door seals etc? it seems mine are bogging and when it rains they leave trails on my paintwork.

:wall::wall:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams tyres and rubber cleaner is what you want.
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...-trims/products/adams-new-tire-rubber-cleaner


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> adams tyres and rubber cleaner is what you want.
> https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...-trims/products/adams-new-tire-rubber-cleaner


thanks mate.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Still on my to try list, Adams tyre and rubber. The cost puts me off slightly. Currently using bilt hamber surfex and I can't see how it can be better.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I was using Adams,it’s a great product but I couldn’t warrant the cost when Koch green star does a good enuf job for a fraction of the price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq W5:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

wish wash said:


> Still on my to try list, Adams tyre and rubber. The cost puts me off slightly. Currently using bilt hamber surfex and I can't see how it can be better.


Adams is definitely better for sure! But again it's expensive compared to my Koch Chemie GS that does a fantastic job anyway!


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

wish wash said:


> Still on my to try list, Adams tyre and rubber. The cost puts me off slightly. Currently using bilt hamber surfex and I can't see how it can be better.


Most of the products I have are bilt hamber, seems I am unwittingly turning into a fan boi.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Another one for Adams tyre and rubber cleaner, excellent stuff!


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

i went for BH Surfex. I like that BH keep their prices low even though they know their stuff is well thought of.

If the surfex doesnt cut it i can use it for other stuff as it appears to be well thought of as a general purpose cleaner.

Thank you for your recommendations guys much appreciated


----------



## 30301 (Mar 26, 2007)

JR1982 said:


> Another one for Adams tyre and rubber cleaner, excellent stuff!


...awesome stuff. Best I've used however price can put most off


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

any good apc will do as long as you protect after so the rubber doesent dry out and split (a good friend had a wett expirience when his door seal leaked)


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

matty.13 said:


> I was using Adams,it's a great product but I couldn't warrant the cost when Koch green star does a good enuf job for a fraction of the price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Matt, at what dilution ratio please


----------

